# Need an urgent graphics card under 5k



## SpeedFreak (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello guys,
My first post in this forum, i've been following this forum for quite some time now.
But now I need help choosing a graphics card under 5k.
Thing is, I want to get the 6670 but since i'm strictly limited to 5k I can't get the ddr5 version, i'm confused between the 5670 ddr5 and 6670 ddr3.
Which one to get?


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

What CPU and PSU(SMPS) do you have?


----------



## havoknation (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a brand new without box sapphire 6670 1gb GDDR5 version with 2 years warranty @ 5k
Let me know if interested. Please PM me


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2013)

put it up on Bazaar section with proper pics and details.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Jan 28, 2013)

tkin said:


> What CPU and PSU(SMPS) do you have?



Currently i have the stock 400W psu and AMD X2 245 as cpu..


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2013)

Then HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 version is the best choice. With any other card, you need to upgrade your PSU first. regarding cards, don't get fooled by 2GB DDR3 versions of 6670. The sub 8K cards are not enough powerful to utilize more than 1GB Video Ram and the Vendors put slower and cheaper high capacity DDR3 memory instead of faster GDDR5 memory for marketing gimmick. 6670 1GB GDDR5 is way faster than the 2GB DDR3 version.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

SpeedFreak said:


> Currently i have the stock 400W psu and AMD X2 245 as cpu..



GET HD6670 + a good PSU cause a 6670 consumes ~70-90Watt of power on full load.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

get the CX430V2 @ less than 2.5K.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 29, 2013)

Are you interested in getting used Graphic card ? I'm selling my Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.5K + shipping @ actuals. PM me  Much powerful than HD 6670 1GB DDR5.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Jan 29, 2013)

I am *strictly* limited to 5k guys, cant go beyond that.
For that reason I have zoned in on *5670ddr5* and *6670 ddr3.*
Both are priced at 4700 something on flipkart so i need to decide between the two.

I plan to be a long time member here since i will be upgrading my PC bit by bit.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't go by Flipkart prices and search other Online shops like Smcinternational.in, mdcomputers.in, Primeabgb etc. In most of these shops, HD 6670 GDD% model is available around 5.4K
Search


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedFreak said:


> I am *strictly* limited to 5k guys, cant go beyond that.
> For that reason I have zoned in on *5670ddr5* and *6670 ddr3.*
> Both are priced at 4700 something on flipkart so i need to decide between the two.
> 
> I plan to be a long time member here *since i will be upgrading my PC bit by bit.*



dont upgrade GPU now. after you upgrade proccy/mobo you may end up having a card which will be only marginally faster than the current gen iPU. save some more and get atleast 7770 @8K.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> dont upgrade GPU now. after you upgrade proccy/mobo you may end up having a card which will be only marginally faster than the current gen iPU. save some more and get atleast 7770 @8K.



I got like 6-7 games lying around on my HDD which i cannot play. Super lag at lowest settings with my onboard.
I just want a decent card to play them at 1024x768 resolution for the next 6 months maybe. 
I will get a high end gpu by the end of this year so no worries as of now.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

then go with Cilus's comment


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedFreak said:


> I got like 6-7 games lying around on my HDD which i cannot play. Super lag at lowest settings with my onboard.
> I just want a decent card to play them at 1024x768 resolution for the next 6 months maybe.
> I will get a high end gpu by the end of this year so no worries as of now.



Don't buy from flipkart. PC components are way too much overpriced there.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Jan 31, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Don't buy from flipkart. PC components are way too much overpriced there.


Then where do you suggest i buy from?
Local prices are WAAAAAAAAAAAY overblown out here.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

SpeedFreak said:


> Then where do you suggest i buy from?
> Local prices are WAAAAAAAAAAAY overblown out here.


How about here? 
WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ MD Comp online prices are high too.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^ MD Comp online prices are high too.


Online includes shipping, it'll always be higher than store prices, but compared to fk they are good.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Jan 31, 2013)

So i checked out MD and they are indeed cheaper than flipkart.
Are they dependable though? I bought few stuff from flipkart before so i wont hesitate to order from them but i have never bought anything from MD.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

SpeedFreak said:


> So i checked out MD and they are indeed cheaper than flipkart.
> Are they dependable though? I bought few stuff from flipkart before so i wont hesitate to order from them but i have never bought anything from MD.


Well a few of us have bought from them online, and they delivered as promised, plus the shop itself in kolkata and most of us kolkataans buy our stuff from them(I bought my entire 1.5lakh rig from them), I think you could trust them.


----------



## rst (Feb 16, 2013)

5670 ddr5 is better than 6670 ddr3
Don't waste extra money for 6670 ddr3
If you go for 6670 ddr5 then there is 10 % improvement

my choice is either 5670 ddr5 or 7750 ddr5

amd 7750 is the best card which require low psu i.e 400w (although in flipkart it is 450 w) 
 Its price is continously increasing in flipkart (from 6660 to 7247)

  you can also go for gigabyte 7750 for rs 6660,GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI GRAPHIC CARD


----------



## logout20 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Don't go by Flipkart prices and search other Online shops like Smcinternational.in, mdcomputers.in, Primeabgb etc. In most of these shops, HD 6670 GDD% model is available around 5.4K
> Search



thnx for links sir ji.... 

a little off topic but whats the difference between ddr3 and ddr5.


----------



## rst (Feb 18, 2013)

For graphic card they are written as gddr3 and gddr5 (sometime people also call them ddr3 and ddr5)
GDDR3 stands for Graphics Double Data Rate,version 3
GDDR5 stands for Graphics Double Data Rate,version 5

Their basic function is to store and tranfer data.
As GDDR5 is new version, So it transfer data faster than gddr3 
This means you will get more fps with 7750 gddr5 graphic card as compare to 7750 ddr3 card


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2013)

Graphic cards can have GDDr3 or DDr3 memory both but of-course only one type if mem can be used on a single gfx card.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 19, 2013)

logout20 said:


> thnx for links sir ji....
> 
> a little off topic but whats the difference between ddr3 and ddr5.



In one sentence: GDDR5 is newer & faster than GDDR3.


----------



## Outlander (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm also going to buy a new Gfx card, for around 5K. I've been reading posts on the forum and have read quite a few times about the CPU throttling the graphics card. My PC is an old one, a Pentium 4, 3.0 Ghz, with 2 GB DDR2 RAM on an Intel DG102GGC2 and Intex 450 W PSU. If I buy 5670 or 6670, will it go waste on my configuration? I don't have the money at present to get a new PC, maybe a year from now. I'm not a heavy gamer either.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

^better go for a 7750.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 20, 2013)

Outlander said:


> I'm also going to buy a new Gfx card, for around 5K. I've been reading posts on the forum and have read quite a few times about the CPU throttling the graphics card. My PC is an old one, a Pentium 4, 3.0 Ghz, with 2 GB DDR2 RAM on an Intel DG102GGC2 and Intex 450 W PSU. If I buy 5670 or 6670, will it go waste on my configuration? I don't have the money at present to get a new PC, maybe a year from now. I'm not a heavy gamer either.



Which Pentium 4 to be exact?
But your Intex450 may not power up HD7770. 
It is advisable to change the PSU before changing GPU.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2013)

Outlander said:


> I'm also going to buy a new Gfx card, for around 5K. I've been reading posts on the forum and have read quite a few times about the CPU throttling the graphics card. My PC is an old one, a Pentium 4, 3.0 Ghz, with 2 GB DDR2 RAM on an Intel DG102GGC2 and Intex 450 W PSU. If I buy 5670 or 6670, will it go waste on my configuration? I don't have the money at present to get a new PC, maybe a year from now. I'm not a heavy gamer either.



look for HD6670.


----------



## Outlander (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know which version of Pentium 4 I've got. Its about five years old.

So the processor won't bottleneck the graphics card?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2013)

we cant tell as long as you dont give the clock speed of your proccy.. 

right click on My Computer>Properties. see the proccy clock speed and tell.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Outlander said:


> I don't know which version of Pentium 4 I've got. Its about five years old.
> 
> So the processor won't bottleneck the graphics card?


Run this tool, take screenshot of every tab and upload it, or just tell us everything it says: CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 20, 2013)

HD5670- if your PC supports PCI-E1.0


----------



## Outlander (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm adding screenshots of CPU ID. So which graphics card best suits my system, which won't be bottlenecked by the processor?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Outlander said:


> I'm adding screenshots of CPU ID. So which graphics card best suits my system, which won't be bottlenecked by the processor?


Get a low end card, anything else will choke it do death.

Like an AMD 5670, or 6450 etc.


----------



## Outlander (Feb 20, 2013)

When you say choke it to death, do you mean the graphics card can get damaged?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Outlander said:


> When you say choke it to death, do you mean the graphics card can get damaged?


No 

I mean any higher card will not perform very good on your system, your CPU will slow it down, not to mention your SMPS won't be able to handle it, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Outlander (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2013)

Outlander said:


> I'm adding screenshots of CPU ID. So which graphics card best suits my system, which won't be bottlenecked by the processor?



like I said before just get a HD6670.


----------



## Outlander (Feb 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> like I said before just get a HD6670.



But others are saying anything above 5450 or 6450 will be bottlenecked by the processor.  I'd really like to get the 6670, but what's the point if I'm not able to use it to its full capacity? Is there any reason you're insisting on it?


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Outlander said:


> But others are saying anything above 5450 or 6450 will be bottlenecked by the processor.  I'd really like to get the 6670, but what's the point if I'm not able to use it to its full capacity? Is there any reason you're insisting on it?


I think your system can handle a 6670, but I doubt if your pentium can handle the games, likely your CPU would give up long before that, check recent games, most don't even support anything lower that Core 2 Duos(they will still run btw)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

You can go for Asus GTS450 DDR3 @ 5.5k


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> You can go for Asus GTS450 DDR3 @ 5.5k


Really bad choice.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2013)

exactly how bad GTS 450 is ?


----------



## Myth (Feb 22, 2013)

gts450 is overkill. 6670 might work. 
Another option is to OC the proc and use the gts450. Read somewhere it can be OCed to 4ghz.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't think the Processor will work. Currently most games come with a minimum requirement of Dual Core Processors like Athlon X2 5600+ or Intel C2D 2 GHz+ models. A single Core Pentium 4 is not suitable for handling the new generation games. So I hardly doubt even adding a GPU , how much improvement OP can get from this rig.


----------



## Myth (Feb 22, 2013)

You are probably right. Pointless spending on the gpu at this point.
Best for OP to push this as far as it can last and then get a new rig altogether. Or just take the 2nd option now.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

Outlander said:


> I'm adding screenshots of CPU ID. So which graphics card best suits my system, which won't be bottlenecked by the processor?



You processor won't be able to handle HD6670 or even GTS540 or anything equivalent.
My suggestion is to be happy with your current system until you decide to build a new system.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2013)

@ op - if you can double your budget then you might get a balanced gaming pc.


----------



## Outlander (Feb 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ op - if you can double your budget then you might get a balanced gaming pc.



Doubling the budget means 10K. How can you get a gaming Pc for that much?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Outlander said:


> Doubling the budget means 10K. How can you get a gaming Pc for that much?


He means doubling the budget will get him a good GPU, hence a more balanced PC.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 23, 2013)

What you can do is to get a 2nd hand Core2Duo or if possible Core2Quad CPU. Currently 2nd hand basic models of C2Q CPUs like Q8300 or Q6600 are available around 3K to 6K range in ebay, try to get one of 'em before upgrading the GPU.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2013)

Outlander said:


> Doubling the budget means 10K. How can you get a gaming Pc for that much?



by balanced I meant this : 

1. Intel G530 Dual Core @ ~2.275k
Intel Celeron G530 Sandy Bridge 2.4GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80623G530
and before everyone shout at this it's actually better than some more pricey cpus:
Best Processors February - 2013
Intel Celeron G540 and Celeron G440 Processors Review. Page 6 - X-bit labs
2. Asrock H61 @ 2.675k
ASRock H61M-PS2 Micro-ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
3. Corsair 2 GB DDR3 ram @ 0.85k

now you are left with 4.2k with which you can get either a HD6570/HD6670 DDr3 gfx card.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ This config would get very slow too accommodate next gen graphics cards, may be after another 2 years.


----------



## Outlander (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like I will have to get HD 5450.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ don't even touch that thing.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 26, 2013)

Outlander said:


> Looks like I will have to get *HD 5450*.


Better not to get anything rather than getting it. You should atleast look for a HD 5570/6570 1GB DDR3.


----------



## Outlander (Feb 26, 2013)

But nothing else will run on my system. And I don't have the money to buy a new PC at present.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 26, 2013)

Outlander said:


> Looks like I will have to get HD 5450.



It is no better than your iGPU.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2013)

Outlander said:


> But nothing else will run on my system. And I don't have the money to buy a new PC at present.



who said nothing else will run on your system ? if you get a HD5570/6570/HD6670 DDr3 variant they will all run on your pc but their performance will be bottlenecke for the slow cpu but that does not mean a decent gpu can't be used later once your upgrade cpu+mobo+ram ... so get a good performing gpu so that you can use it later.


----------



## Outlander (Feb 27, 2013)

Then I'll get a 6670 DDR5. I'm planning to get a new PC at a later stage, and might try AMD for the first time, the A10 - 5800K. I think it has an integrated 7770, so when I buy a new PC, can I add the 6670 from the old PC so that both the integrated and the discrete card are used?

Can bottlenecking damage the graphics card?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 27, 2013)

Outlander said:


> Then I'll get a 6670 DDR5. I'm planning to get a new PC at a later stage, and might try AMD for the first time, the A10 - 5800K. I think it has an integrated 7770, so when I buy a new PC, can I add the 6670 from the old PC so that both the integrated and the discrete card are used?
> 
> Can bottlenecking damage the graphics card?



No,bottlenecking will cause no damage whatsoever-it will only have an adverse effect on your system's performance while running graphically intense games and other resource hungry apps.

For instance,i had a geforce 450 gpu on my older system,that also consisted of a Pentium D 2.66 GHz cpu and 2 GB ram.Although my gpu was quite powerful,i could not run most of the newer games such as Need for Speed:the run,LA Noire,Ghost recon future soldier etc.Whenever i tried running any of these games,i experienced a high degree of stuttering and lag,which made them unplayable.However,when i upgraded to a better CPU( core I5),i could play all the games at high settings even though I was still using the same old GPU(i.e. geforce 450),which clearly proves that it was being bottle-necked by my older Pentium D CPU.

Btw,what are the games that aren't working on your current system?


----------



## Outlander (Feb 27, 2013)

My system's a P4 3.0 Ghz, 2 GB DDR2 RAM one. It can't run anything. It can run Half Life 2, but that's it. No newer games even start.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 27, 2013)

that's because your onboard graphics chipset is not capable of running most new games.If you use a discrete graphics card,older games such as Assassins Creed,splinter cell conviction,Nfs undercover etc will probably work,but you'll have to run them at low/medium settings in order to get playable frame rates.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 27, 2013)

Outlander said:


> My system's a P4 3.0 Ghz, 2 GB DDR2 RAM one. It can't run anything. It can run Half Life 2, but that's it. No newer games even start.



Because your system is ultra old. Get rid of it or be happy with what it can provide.


----------

